# England Premier League 11-12 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 6, 2009)

11 Apr 12:45 Liverpool v Blackburn 1.30 4.50 10.00   
11 Apr 15:00 Chelsea v Bolton 1.25 4.50 13.00   
11 Apr 15:00 Middlesbrough v Hull 2.10 3.30 3.20   
11 Apr 15:00 Portsmouth v West Brom 1.80 3.40 4.00   
11 Apr 15:00 Sunderland v Man Utd 7.50 4.00 1.40   
11 Apr 15:00 Tottenham v West Ham 1.66 3.40 5.00   
11 Apr 15:00 Wigan v Arsenal 5.00 3.60 1.61   
11 Apr 17:30 Stoke v Newcastle 2.50 3.25 2.60   
12 Apr 12:30 Aston Villa v Everton 2.10 3.25 3.25  
12 Apr 16:00 Man City v Fulham 1.80 3.40 4.00


----------



## danyy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think Everton to get a point or 3 points is good i still hope they will qualify for UEFA and this is their opponent so this match is like everything or nothing for the moment.Season almost at its and now everybody thinking how to get to the promotion zone or not going to relegation..


----------



## danyy (Apr 10, 2009)

Can be tried something like Chelsea to beat with hendicap (-1)
and Pool to draw or draw with hendicap - i always expect surprises after lost in big tournaments.


----------



## Pro (Apr 11, 2009)

Portsmouth vs WBA
Pick: Portsmouth 1.74
In the game for survival. Portsmouth are close to the drop zone so they must already know how important this game is. Their defence seems better these days, while WBA have scored only 5-6 goals away if I am right(in the games this season). I just can't see what WBA can do to stop Portsmouth from winning

Tottenham vs West Ham
Pick Tottenham 1.70
Tottenham lost last week, but they didn't deserve to. This game is important for them as it's a derby and everyone wants to win such matches. Obviously the season was very up and down for Tottenham and everything is possible.


----------

